# food for meat breeds



## johny2hats (Sep 24, 2010)

hi all might be a sill question but do you all feed you meat rabbits the same diet as a normal pet rabbit or is there a speical diet for a better growth rate
         cheers mat


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a higher protein feed for meat market rabbits that does allow for faster grow out....I think its 24% protein...forgive me but my memory is failing me!   

It costs more and if you are in no hurry to grow out, you can feed 18% and get the same results in a longer time frame.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't feed any of my rabbits pet rabbit food.  They get what I feel is best (by recommendation and now, 5 yrs of experience) - Purina Show Formula (blue bag).  

I only have a few meat rabbits and they are new to me.  They suck up the food (not at all like our teeny dwarf breeds) so I'm going to have to start buying them the Purina Professional (gray bag).  It's higher protein but cheaper than the blue bag.  

I hope it will not only save me some $$ but do a good job supporting my doe and her litter, which is what is is made to do.


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 30, 2010)

I feed the Purina Show (blue bag) for my meat rabbits. They do great. The Purina Pro (grey bag) is more expensive here.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 30, 2010)

Our meat rabbits are fed an 18% plus an old mixture from a meat man that puts on great weight.  The adults are fed the same but the mix is top dressed now and then depending on what they need.


----------

